# mini lan-party = welches spiel?



## ninetysix (29. Dezember 2009)

hey leute,
mein freund und ich wollen sylvester irgendwas gegeneinander zocken, aber was?
Habt ihr gut vorschläge? Spielerichtung relativ egal...
und wie funktioniert das überhaupt mit dem verbinden der pcs????

Freu ich auf Antworten..


----------



## RSX (29. Dezember 2009)

Call Of Duty 4 MP, CS:S, CS 1.6, Unreal Tounament 2k4. Macht sich immer gut bei meinen LAN-Partys.

Zum Verbinden braucht ihr LAN-Kabel und einen Switch/Router. Mit den Lan Kabeln verbindet ihr eure PCs einfach mit dem Switch und fertig. Beachtet, dass jeder einen eigenen Port am Switch braucht.

Hier mal ein günstiger 16-Port Switch auf ebay: TP-Link - 16 Port Desktop Switch HUB Netzwerk | LAN NEU bei eBay.de: Switches Hubs (endet 13.01.10 17:48:07 MEZ)

Ich hab den selben bei dem Shop dort bestellt. Funktioniert tadellos und reicht für 16 Personen.

Gruß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst dir einfach ein Cross-Over Kabel kaufen, dann brauchst du keinen Switch.  


Solch ein Kabel braucht ihr: 
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/9413F689040.html

Ihr steckt das Kabel in den LAN-Port bei dir und deinem Kumpel. Dann geht ihr zur Netzwerkkonfiguration, wählt eure LAN-Verbindung aus und vergebt am besten feste IP-Adressen. 

Heißt: 

IP: 192.168.1.X 
Maske: 255.255.255.0 

Bei der IP tragt ihr nun einfach statt dem X eine beliebige Zahl zwischen 0 und 255 ein. Achtet darauf das ihr nicht die gleiche Ziffer am Ende verwendet. 

Gruß


----------



## Jakob (29. Dezember 2009)

Es geht aber auch über Wlan.
Die Pings sind minimal höher, aber ist nicht spürbar.


Wie wärs mit Wildlifepark? 

EDIT: WLP hat keinen MP seh ich grad.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

Flatout 2, Company of Heroes, eigentlich fast jedes Spiel hat ein Multiplayer Modus, einfach mal die Regale durchschauen


----------



## ninetysix (29. Dezember 2009)

Also mein Router ist ein speedport w 700v von Telekom...
Geht das DAmit auch? Der hat 4 LAN steckplätze…


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

Jop, wie gesagt mit einem Crossover kannst du die PC`s direkt verbinden


----------



## ninetysix (29. Dezember 2009)

also ist so ein Crossover ein muss? Krieg ich das auch bei mm?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

nein kein Muss, aber einfacher. 

Bei der anderen Variante über den Router brauch man halt 2 Kabel anstatt eines. 

Crossoverkabel bekommst du eigentlich in jedem Computergeschäft, auch im MM


----------



## ninetysix (29. Dezember 2009)

Also läuft das Crossover gar nicht über den router?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

nein, 

1 Kabel 
2 PC`s 

Mehr ist nicht notwendig. 

Das Kabel hat 2 Enden, und an jedes Ende kommt ein PC. Denkbar einfach oder?


----------



## feivel (29. Dezember 2009)

ne..vergiss das mit dem crossoverkabel
für dich als anfänger in diesem thema ist es viel einfacher dir einfach ein zweites netzwerkkabel zum router zu legen

beide PCs mit Router verbinden (dein Speedport von der Telekom) und gut ist.

da dieser automatisch dann auch ipadressen verteilt musst du dir darüber auch keine Gedanken mehr machen.
Crossoverkabel heutzutage als Privatperson noch zu besorgen ist völliger Schwachsinn...sry.


----------



## ninetysix (29. Dezember 2009)

also bem router war nen kabel dabei(gelb)
passt halt in den router und in den lanport meines notebooks,
geht das damit auch???


----------



## Nucleus (29. Dezember 2009)

ninetysix schrieb:


> mein freund und ich wollen sylvester irgendwas gegeneinander zocken, aber was?



Wie wärs mit "Reich mir die Pulle 4", oder "Ex oder nie wieder Sex 2", oder "Modern Partyfair"?

*Es ist Silvester - geht raus und feiert! *

@Topic

*Soldat* ist ein geiles Fun-Spiel


----------



## ninetysix (29. Dezember 2009)

danke, also einfach mit dem router verbinden und gut ist...


----------



## ninetysix (29. Dezember 2009)

und beim spiel brauch ja auch jeder ein eigenes, oder gibt es da ausnahmen?


----------



## moddingfreaX (29. Dezember 2009)

Lustig ist auf jedenfall immer Quake 3. Oder wenn die Rechner gut sind schonmal CoD: Modern Warfare


----------



## Ahab (29. Dezember 2009)

Wie wärs mit COOP? Ich könnte da Ghost Recon empfehlen  Ansonsten Unreal Tournament, Quake3/4 oder vielleicht auch was strategisches? Command & Conquer zum Beispiel. 

Und ich würde auch einfach den Router nehmen! Je zwei normale Netzwerkkabel, IP Adresse automatisch beziehen lassen und gut is. 



Nucleus schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Reich mir die Pulle 4", oder "Ex oder nie wieder Sex 2", oder "Modern Partyfair"?
> 
> *Es ist Silvester - geht raus und feiert! *



Dem pflichte ich allerdings bei.


----------



## ninetysix (29. Dezember 2009)

mehr als anschließen brauch man wirklich nicht?
dann werden die beiden pcs on den spielen angezeigt?


----------



## Ahab (29. Dezember 2009)

So müsste es laufen. 

Schließ am besten die PCs an, mach den Router aus und wieder an. Guck bei Netzwerkumgebung bei Arbeitsgruppencomputer. Wenn da dein Rechner und der von deinem Kumpel angezeigt wird, sollte es auch in allen Spielen mit dem Netzwerk klappen.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (29. Dezember 2009)

zockt flat out 2 - uralt,richtig aber macht immer noch saumäßig viel Spaß


----------



## feivel (29. Dezember 2009)

das müssen sie nichtmal zwingend
da sie durch die automatische ip des routers im selben ip-adressenbereich liegen (wichtig ist: keine festgelegte ip in der netzwerkkarten konfiguration)
finden sie sich in den spielen gegenseitig

um den anderen rechner in der netzwerkumgebung zu finden ist es hilfreich dieselbe arbeitsgruppe zu nutzen 

naja..
aber fürs spielen reicht eigentlich normalerweise anstöpsen ja

und was würde ich spielen im lan?

wir spielen immer age of empires 3, 3d shooter machen auch immer spass, aber zu zweit vielleicht etwas wenig action, aber Unreal Tournament 3 mit Bots wär vielleicht witzig
Flatout ist sicher ein guter Vorschlag , das wurde schon ganz treffend genannt


----------



## elCh (1. Januar 2010)

Für mich ist und bleibt Cs 1.6 / Css das beste und beliebteste Lan Spiel überhaupt. 
Flatout 2 macht auch im Minispiel oder Crash Modus auch ne Menge Spass.
Dazu noch ne kleine Runde Worms und alle sind happy^^


----------

